# "You have reached the clipping limit for this item"



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I tried to clip a NYT article today and received the following message:

"The selected item could not be opened. If you purchased this item from Amazon, delete the item and download it from Archived Items."

It still clipped it, however. But when I open My Clippings, it reads:

"You have reached the clipping limit for this item."

What exactly does this mean? Can I no longer clip from NYT until I delete something? Or have I run out of clipping/highlighting room for all of my books?

And do clipping and highlights affect each other? If I'm not mistaken, they're all under the same file, correct?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The clipping limit is per book.  It is set by the publisher.  It is usually a percentage, like 1% or 2%, etc.

For a newspaper, it should be per edition, not per the NYT forever.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for responding, Susan.

This is the first and only article I clipped from this edition, but I do have others saved from older issues. So I'm thinking it may apply to NYT forever.

I didn't realize I had so much stuff clipped and highlighted. Perhaps I need to do some cleaning.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have had the same message a few times when clipping from Amazon Daily Blog. I renamed the My Clipping.txt file to include the date in the filename. This causes the Kindle to make a new My Clippings.txt file. (I do this periodically for backups and to shorten clipping/annotation time.) This did not always make the message go away.

I tried deleting the item and reloading it. This did not always make the issue go away.

However when I tried a few days later with a different article, it worked fine again.

I recommend calling Kindle support to see what they say. It may be a limit of a percentage within a timeframe with newspapers and blogs. I had not called yet as it had not yet stopped me on an article I really wanted.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The actual highlights are not stored in the "My Clippings.txt" file.  That is just an extra copy.  The highlights are stored in the .mbp file that accompanies the book.

You may be right about the timeframe thing.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> The actual highlights are not stored in the "My Clippings.txt" file. That is just an extra copy. The highlights are stored in the .mbp file that accompanies the book.
> 
> You may be right about the timeframe thing.


I should have been more specific. I was clipping articles from a blog, not highlighting in a book. This makes the copy in the My Clippings.txt the only copy that will stay on the Kindle after the blog article is replaced. Since the blog files are updated on a periodic basis by Amazon it is not possible to highlight. These are more similar to newspapers and periodicals than books.


----------

